# 2500HD's overheating



## SnowMatt13

For anyone with a 2001-03 2500HD that overheats.....
mine did last year on the third time I plowed with the truck.
I was lucky in a way my Chevy dealer(which I also work at) was still open. At first they thought thermostat, but a few weeks later my service manager was on-line with Chevy and found out they were coming out with a new fan clutch, because Chevy has found out about these trucks overheating, and it was a becoming somewhat common with these trucks. So I had mine replaced, have plowed snow 3 times since (including one storm this season where the truck plowed for 15 hrs. strainght) and the temp never even got to 210. I also did call WESTERN and they recommended as always, never over 45MPH and drive with blade angled as much as possible and as close to the ground as possible. Hope this helps. THINK SNOW


----------



## johngus

does this also pertain to the older trucks with 454's.just curious,mine does'nt overheat but it makes me worry running above 210.


----------



## fastjohnny

*97 454*

my truck runs a tick under 210 with or without the plow. I run with the blade angled. If I try to run straight, my temp keeps climbing.


----------



## SnowMatt13

This is for "new body style" Silverados especially the 2500HD and 3500 models. I had a 2000 K2500 and mine ran 210 on the nose, plow straight, angled, 10 degrees or 40 degrees. If your temp climbs much past 210 than do as they say and angle the blade. They probably made another fan clutch for the old body stye, but I'm not sure. The one for my new truck allows the fan to come on at an earlier temp to prevent overheating. Hope this helps


----------



## gene gls

I run with my hood poped up on the safty catch. Alows more air flow from the engin compartment.

Gene


----------



## fastjohnny

*safety*

hope it never lets go on ya


----------



## wyldman

> _Originally posted by gene gls _
> *I run with my hood poped up on the safty catch. Alows more air flow from the engin compartment.
> 
> Gene *


I hope you have windshield coverage,your gonna need it.I wouldn't trust the safety catch as far as I could throw it.

Running with the hood slightly open will also HURT cooling effeciency,as it creates high pressure behind the rad,so the air doesn't flow threw it.Your trying to get air into the rad,not under the hood.


----------



## JohnnyU

*Cowl hood?*

I think the best thing for that problem would be a cowl-style induction hood. Use the cowl scoop as a heat vent, so the hot air can get out as it passes through the radiator and engine compartment. And because I think they greatly enhance the appearance of the truck (always a plus)


----------



## NoStockBikes!!

I had a latched but not locked hood come open on my Grand Cherokee a few years back. Thank god I was only going about 35. Still bent the hinges, though.


----------



## Snoworks

I have two 1998 Trucks with 454's in them. Both run, on avr., at 200 to 205 deg. These #'s are with the plows on. 

Chuck B.


----------



## WNY PAT

*Dealer Info*

I have a 2500HD w/ 6.0L and auto....

Talked to my dealer today and had them check for a TSB on overheating. They tell me no TSB and only one part # for fan clutch so they don't think anything new is out there. One thing a tech did tell me was that the temp gauge that controls fan clutch is behind the radiator and that having the plow raised while driving does two things:

1. Blocks proper airflow.

2. Creates a void (or vacuum) behind the plow that creates further problems.

He recommended installing an aux fan (about $150 - $200).... I said I was hoping for GM to come up with a fix / update since the truck was sold with the "Plow Prep Package"... seems kind of silly to have to drop more $$$ to make if function properly with a plow on the truck. I just can't believe there isn't a way to adjust the fan clutch to kick in 30 or 35 degrees sooner.... then it would be fine...... would never get past 3/4 or a bit less.... and I wouldn't worry so much.....


----------



## John DiMartino

Guys it isnt tragic to hit 225 or even a tick higher ,with the GM trucks built since the mid eightys.Its not going to kill your engine,the same engines in our trucks are put in cars with fans that dont kick on til 238 degrees in some cases.If the engine is pinging,id be concerned,otherwise dont worry about it.As soon as you slow down and get to an account the temp will be back at 200 or less in under 5 minutes.Some GM clutch fans do not kick in until 240 degrees.My 89 GMC2500 has hit 230+ while transporting with the plow since day one,its 14 yrs old and has 160K on it,still original motor,it hasnt hrut it one bit.If the temp is still climbing at 240+ id slow it down,the clutch fan should come on at that point,and get real loud,and cool things down real quick.this is just my opinion,but i feel there is more damage done to your engine by a cold startup than running at 220-240 between accounts.Just keep up on your maintenance of the cooling system,and the motor oil.One last thing if the truck is 3 yrs old or older,you'd be suprised at the amount of debris that gets stuck in the condensor,and radiator fins,i pull the top shroud off,and blow them out with compressed air,if that isnt enough a mild powerwashing,with detegent does the trick,they run a lot cooler when the fins are clear.Gms with 6.5 diesels and/or factory trans coolers are usually plugged up by 5 yrs old ,I remove the grille(takes under 5 minutes),then unbolt the coolers,slide them forward,and blow out the cooler,then the condensor behind the cooler.


----------



## SnowMatt13

*overheat*

WNY Pat- the dealership that I work at, my service manager found the new clutch fan on closed circuit Chevy t.v. (I think) anyway he's out of town until tomorrow(fri.) Anyway, I'll get the new part number for you from him. or i'll check my reciept and get the # from there. hopefull you can take the number to your chevy dlr and they can go from there. There is a new fan clutch, I'm sure because it's in my truck, or at least they told me it was!!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Also Pat... you're right, you bought the vehicle with plow prep. If they advise extra cooling fan or etc, let them pay for it!! Also it wouldn't hurt to call chevy and let them know if it's overheating just in case something happens as a result of it after your warranty expires.


----------



## WNY PAT

*Part #*

Snowmatt,

Thanks for the info... if you can get that part # I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## WNY PAT

*Here's Some Information From Dodge*

I'm sure this has been covered here before.... but.... maybe GM will come out with a fix for our trucks sometime soon....

TSB 07-05-97

High Coolant Temperatures Or Overheating With Snowplow Attached

Site
_Sponsor: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Nov.14,1997 
Models: 1994 - 1997 (BR) Ram Trucks 
NOTE: THIS BULLETIN PERTAINS TO 1500 SERIES RAM TRUCKS RATED AT 6400 GVW AND 2500 SERIES RAM TRUCKS RATED AT 8800 GVW. 
NOTE: also applies to those WITH plows and NOT AHD 
Symptoms: 
Engine overheats or exhibits high coolant temperatures during highway operation with a snowplow blade attached to the vehicle. 
NOTE: THIS CONDITION CAN ALSO OCCUR ON VEHICLES THAT HAVE BEEN FITTED WITH SNOWPLOWS WITHOUT SNOWPLOW PREP PACKAGE AHD. 
Discussion: 
If a customer describes the above condition, perform the Repair Procedure. 
Parts: 
1 ___52028837AA ____Fan Drive, Viscous 
Repair: 
This bulletin involves replacing the viscous fan drive with an improved part for snowplow applications. 
NOTE: INSTALLATION OF THE IMPROVED VISCOUS FAN DRIVE WILL CAUSE THE ENGINE COOLING FAN TO OPERATE MORE OFTEN. 
1. ___Replace the fan drive with p/n 52028837AA. Follow the applicable procedures in the service manual for the vehicle you are working on. 
2. ___After installing the new fan drive, start the engine and operate it at 2000 rpm for 2 minutes to pump fluid into the new drive assembly. 
Note: 
New fan will operate more often than previous fan (different temperature sensitive fluid in the fan clutch.) 
Policy: Reimbursable within the provisions of the warranty.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Several people have reported that this procedure helps cure overheating when towing._ Here is an example: 
Subject:__ DiRT: Fan Clutch Report 
Date:______ Tue, 08 Sep 1998 22:14:49 
From:_____ Jim Jones <[email protected]> 
To:_________ DiRT 
TSB 07-05-97 addresses a replacement viscous fan clutch for models built prior to 4/25/97 that over heat with a snowplow installed._ The replacement clutch was suppose to operate more often that the standard clutch (different temperature sensitive fluid in the fan clutch)._ Since my rig runs hot when towing up hills in excess of 6%, I thought that the replacement clutch (part # 52028837AA) might help my situation. 
As usual the dealer was no help at all._ The CC customer number was a different story._ In about 10 minutes they were able to tell me that the replacement clutch would fit my 95 2500HD 4x4 with a 360 (gas) and that it would probably help me._ So back to the dealer._ The dealer was unable to identify the part number in the TSB although they were able to verify that the Portland, Or. warehouse had a whole bunch of them. The standard clutch was back ordered._ So back to CC customer number and so on._ After several phone calls and four trips to the dealer I had my clutch. 
I tested the replacement clutch after I installed it using the test in the service manual._ It engages fully at 140 degrees._ This compares to a stated spec of 165 to 180 degrees for the standard clutch. The standard clutches that I have tested seem to be biased toward the 180 degree end of that range._ When the replacement clutch came on it came on hard with a nice roar._ No stuttering. 
I was able to road test it last week on a trip down I-5 to Ashland, OR._ Only a few 3 mile 6% grades on that route but the outside temp was well over 90 degrees and I left the a/c on full blast. The engine temp went less than half way between the 200 degree mark and the max normal mark on the gauge (probably less than 220 degrees) When the fan came on it was positive and I could see it pull the engine temp down. 
With the standard fan in 75 degree weather, I would have pulled those grades with the a/c off and would have reached the top with the temp gauge at max normal. 
The best part...the replacement clutch is $148 as compared to $200 for the standard clutch._ BTW the same clutch seems to fit all engines (Cummins, 360, V-10). 
I'm impressed so far._ But as in all things, I suspect that mileage will vary. 
Jim Jones 
[email protected]

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks to Bob Bergevin and Barry Drodge for supplying this TSB information


----------



## SnowMatt13

WNY Pat.... I checked my reciept from my replacement of my fan clutch and this is the part number listed on it. GM# 22149894.
let me know if they say this is the one already existing. good luck


----------



## WNY PAT

*Thanks Snowmatt*

Thanks for the part ##!! I appreciate it!!!!


----------



## porkhead1

My suggestion would be to get rid of the clutch-fan. When the clutch disengages, the air flow thru the radiator is what keeps the fan turning. With the plow blade on, you have limited air flowing thru the radiator. The clutch fan is nice for getting a few extra "free" horsepower from the engine by not having it drive the fan, but look at the price you're paying for it.... If your engine temp. is running 230+, imagine what your transmission oil temp. must be.... before long, you're goin to be buying a new trans. despite what your warranty says......warranty work is still at the discretion of the Service Manager & District Service Rep. who has to approve it. IMO, once you bring your truck in for a tranny. & they see that plow setup........your warranty just went out the window  My '78 Chevy 400 smblk. had factory air /w a clutch-fan, I took it off & replaced it with a flex-type fan ( it was a direct replacement blade from 1970 1/2 350 LT1 Camaro) it worked great. I also installed the biggest aux. trans. oil cooler I could find to help keep the trans. oil temp down. 

Good luck...


----------



## silveradoatv

Is this clutch fan a warranty item or is it a bigger and better add-on?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Warranty as long as you're still under your factory warranty (3/36)


----------



## NYRookie

> _Originally posted by gene gls _
> *I run with my hood poped up on the safty catch. Alows more air flow from the engin compartment.
> 
> Gene *


  

I hope you are only kidding. On my way to the spring Martinsville race this year, I saw a lady pull off the on ramp and guess what, her hood was not latched properly. I did some fancy driving at 75 mph to miss that airborn hood. Her windshield was smashed and she didn't have a hood after an 18 wheeler drove over it. She was alright.


----------



## KatWalk

*I'm with John DiMartino*

I also have a 89 chevy 2500 with 146,000.....average temp daily driver is around 200 and with the plow on its around 220-230 consistently. Just plowed approx. 18 hours straight Dec 5-6 and just keep the heat on high and the windows open slightly. Always change the oil and filter, and flush the coolant couple times a year. Maintenance is key to new and old. Example...after 18 hours straight, we rested awhile and then finished off the storm. I ended up changing the oil at 2100 miles versus 2500-3000 on average. Temps were up, viscosity breaks down, change it a little early....small investment for a $20 oil change.


----------



## BigRedBarn

> _Originally posted by gene gls _
> *I run with my hood poped up on the safty catch. Alows more air flow from the engin compartment.
> 
> Gene *


I'll chime in on that, too. That will only make things worse as it will allow the cooling air to flow AROUND the radiator rather than through it (i.e., the air takes the path of least resistance, which the radiator is not).


----------



## silveradoatv

I brought my '02 2500HD to the dealer last week and reported the overheating problem. Sure enough, they did know about a technical service bulletin that was issued a while back, but they couldn't locate it. Anyway, they diagnosed the problem as "found fan clutch inop/doesn't turn. Material failure." So, they replaced the fan clutch assembly (j3390) which is part number 22149894, under warrantly and told me I shouldn't have the problem any more. I guess I won't know until it snows again. Anyway, I hope this helps all that are experiencing the same problem.


----------



## Favatts

Silverado....Did the new fan solve your problem. Just Wondering.......Favatts


----------



## silveradoatv

Sure did. Plowed twice this week and both times it was fine. Fan seemed to do the trick.


----------



## rcpd34

*Bad Idea*



> _Originally posted by gene gls _
> *I run with my hood poped up on the safty catch. Alows more air flow from the engin compartment.
> 
> Gene *


If your only doing this at low speeds while plowing your risk is lower, but on the main road it doesn't take much for that hood to pop up, catch some wind and come through your windshield.


----------



## Chet

Thankyou! Last week I had plow installed on my 2003 Chevy HD. Sure enough it overheated. Only 6K miles on it. Went to dealer and I told them about TSB which I read about here and they replaced fan clutch. Have plowed with it since and have had no overheat problems.When you pay this much for a new truck stuff like this should never happen.


----------



## Bolts Indus.

If man made it, it is sure to have things wrong with it. They only build and sell them so in a few years they can make a bundle on repairs. More money in that than selling.


----------



## M.C.A.

I have some info on the replacement fan and tsb#

The number is a Preliminary Information number PI00678

It indicates to change the Borg Warner fan cluth to a Delphi clutch part #22149894 on trucks with altered or removed front air dams.


----------



## Firesource

*2500 HD Overheating problem - under warranty?*

To any and all members that have experienced this over heating problem on 2500HD's --- I would like to know if your dealers are disputing this as a warranty issue.

My dealer (in Buffalo, NY) claims that they have to work with GM TAC and that as of this point, PI00678 does identify a problem however it is not under warranty. They say the problem is related to a modified air dam, and that is not their issue to deal with.

My air dam was modified (as I'm sure everyone else's is) to accomodate my 8'2" Boss V-Plow last November. I have had no problems other than a warm Trans. temp gauge up to this point.

My Engine temp has gone from 190-260 in < 15 sec. 2x in the past 2 days.

My dealer also claims that there is no TSB out on this issue.

If anyone has the actual TSB # or can lend other assistance, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## M.C.A.

I'm bringing my truck in tomorrow to have the fan clutch replaced. The service director said he would cover it under warranty. He could'nt find the PI number but ordered the fan clutch anyhow. Parts said the fan clutch is for an older truck 2 wheel drive 5.7 with heavy duty cooling.

I've found if you drive with the heater on max heat and the blower motor on high it will help keep the temp down.

When i go from driving 50mph to 30mph the outside temp on rear view mirror jumps to 150F and the engine temp jumps to 130-140. After stopping and idling for a minute or two the temps drop back down. But it only happens when i don't have the heat on high. So it seems like the fan need to pull more air by keeping the fan clutch engaged longer or more often or even engage faster.


----------



## The Boss

Fan clutch. I used to have a 2001 2500HD that overheated one time. I took it in and the warranty covered a new fan clutch. Never overheated again.


----------



## cheyenne c/k

*overheating silverado*

Have same overheating problem goes from 190 to 260 really quick then cools down and never gets hot again.. This happened three different times. Told dealer about the fan part # told me there was nothing he could do unless he saw it overheat for inself. So plow is going back on tomorrow and he's taking a ride with me. Hope there is an end in site. goodluck every one


----------



## M.C.A.

Wrong engine temp in my post 190 over to 240 

Waiting for fan should be in on friday or monday. Hope it works.


----------



## M.C.A.

Had the new fan replaced Thursday plowed all day Friday and I must say it made a huge difference. I drove with the heat off plow high and straight at 60mph and I couldn't get the tyranny temp over 150 the engine temp was also a little more under the 210 mark than before. The dealer warranted it by saying the old fans was weak. For those of you with the overheating and high temps I would definitely have the fan changed.


----------



## Firesource

*Dealer won't make the repair*

My dealer won't replace the fan clutch. They claim their is no TSB out on this problem, and although I have overheated 3 x now int he past 7 days - they have not been able to get the truck to overheat in the shop.

Can somebody, anybody, PLEASE post the TSB # or give me some solid information I can take to my dealer?

I resorted to taking a digital picture of the dashboard - with the "Engine Coolant Hot" message on the dash and the temp red lined at 260, as well as the clock on the truck showing the time (5:03 Friday, service dept. closes at 5 pm, not open on weekends).

This is really starting to piss me off.

Bill


----------



## Chet

Bill

I just got off the phone here in Mass. with my service rep. and asked him for the TSB# and he said he couldn't give out that information because it is an internal document. He just replaced my fan clutch on 1-5-04. The part# is 22149894. the description is clutch 1.050. He does not know why you are having a problem with that dealer. What year is your truck? I understand it is only for years 2001 thru 2003 and possibly 2004. My truck is a 2003 hd. dealer says it only over heats while plow is up not while plowing. Well that I don't know because I never had the chance to plow with it because it overheated right away with plow up. Here is a number I used for GM 866-952-4368. When you dial it recording will ask you 2 times to enter extension just hang on and don't do a thing and soon a live person will answer the phone. You may want to print some of these answers here and bring them to your dealer or go to another dealer. Let me know how you make out. Good Luck!!


----------



## Firesource

*'03 2500HD Overheating*

Chet -

Well, the truck overheated again on Friday (5 minutes before the dealer closed) and 2x today.

I have an '03 2500HD. Plowed and drove w/the plow on (Boss 8'2" V) all last year and all this year up until 8 days ago without any problems at all. All totalled, I have overheated 5x now in 8 days, 4 times while driving w/the plow on and stored in the v-position, and 1 time while standing at idle in my driveway.

Although the dealer spoke with the GM TAC and they could not determine what the problem was, they did replace the fan clutch about 1 ago - and listed this as a "customer satisfaction" repair under warranty. Truth be told, they could not deteremine that there was anything wrong with the original fan clutch, but their instincts led them to believe that something has malfunctioned in that unit. We'll have to see if this fixes the problem.

FYI, the replacement fan # you mentioned was the same # posted by others. I was told that fan # was for trucks WITHOUT A/C, and they did not use that one in mine, as I do have A/C.

I'll keep the board posted on how things go.

Thanks to everyone that posted ideas, info and suggestions.

Bill


----------



## Chet

That's interesting about the a/c. I guess I'll have to wait till hot weather and see what happens then.


----------



## cheyenne c/k

Well after two weeks of back and forth to the dealer they finally put in a new fan clutch Problem solved. Wasn't happening for the dealer but a couple pictures from one of those cheap camaras and i was able to get the temp guage in the red zone. The dealer was able to see it for himself. Good luck everyone


----------



## silveradoatv

I thought my problems were over. My 02 2500hd had the clutch fan replaced and the temp for the radiator seems fine now, however, I am noticing that my tranny temp goes up much higher now than it did before. And when that happens, my digital thermometer on the rear view mirror also goes up! How bizarre. For those who have had this problem, after the temp goes way up and then you let it sit for a while, does it ever return to the high temps again? Also, what is a normal temp reading for the tranny gauge? Thanks


----------



## Favatts

Silveradoatv.....My 2004 does the same thing. My coolant temp never goes past 210 and my tranny temp is usually around 190 and the hottest its been is 200. My temp on the rear view mirror does the same as yours does. Sometimes it will go up to 100 or hotter. Not sure if its normal, but I know that the sensor for the outside temp is behind the grill. With restricted air flow from the plow the engine heat must be getting to the sensor for the rear view mirror. Just my thoughts. 

How hot is your Tranny getting?

Favatts


----------



## Crodog

on my 03'. Tranny temps up to about 190 and engine temps up to 210, digital thermometer said it was 101 out today, strange to be that hot outside with snow and freezing rain. I was gonna try to talk to the dealer about that ;-)

Crodog


----------



## silveradoatv

Luckily my tranny has not reached 200 yet. Normal with the plow on will be about 150 then when I drive a distance between accounts, it can go to about 180. I am probably just a nervous nelly but I pull over at that point and let it cool awhile but I guess I don;t need to. I can always tell though that when the outside temp goes up, my tranny guage very soon follows. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## sbrennan007

I have the exact same problem with my '03 2500HD. Tranny temp can get up to 180F and the mirror will show it being 40+ degrees outside. Normal engine temp is just under 210F.

When driving between accounts I have to carry the plow just inches off the ground to keep the temps at the above levels.

I took it into the dealer yesterday after plowing all night and told them about the fan clutch replacement.

The tech said he knew all about it and they replaced the fan clutch with P/N 15073014.

I'm just wondering if this is a new and improved fan clutch or an exact replacement of the original. This P/N is different that the 22149894 listed by others here.

Havent' had the plow on since I got it back yesterday...


----------



## KatWalk

*04'GMC 2500HD...Just happened*

I bought brand new new years eve.......Had Fisher V-Plow installed several days later and blasted up the highway with plow all the way up in the V position.....never moved over 190. Plowed two small storms...not much driving. Last night going back out to do some touch up I heard what sounded like an air ratchet and then saw the temp gauge spike up to about 240. Pulled over and waited about 3 minutes...temp went back down and I continued on as normal. The Kicker.....only 2080 miles on the truck and this crap is starting!!! Oh yeah....I also backed into a a light post atop a cement pillar and blew it clean off the pillar.... $1300 for the light post and an estimate for $2800 for my truck. Can you say **** for brains on here??


----------



## Robhollar

KatWalk,

Tailgate on when you with the pole???


----------



## NYRookie

My 02 has never gone over 210 except when I was doing 65mph to get it serviced by the dealer when it was agout 55 degrees out. My mirror temp gauge goes to 141 when I drive around with the plow on. The dealer says it is because the sensor is not getting the right amount of air.


----------



## DeereGuy

KatWalk,

The exact same thing happened to my 04 2500HD this last Friday. I had finished plowing and was heading home. The engine temps had been OK all afternoon but it was in the 40's. Half mile from home I heard a high pitched let off like I'd blown a hose or something. Mist or steam was driven out in front of my plow headlights where I could see it because it was just getting dark. 

I glanced down at my engine temp and it was at the first red mark. So what happened? Did my engine let off steam or did another fan come on and blow the water out of the grill assembly into the plow light area. I looked under the hood when I got home and no smell of antifreeze. The engine temp also was rectified real fast. I plan on stopping at my dealership this week to ask the service guys.

Sorry to hear about the damage. I bought my rig about the same time as you. Can imagine how that must have hurt.


----------



## dirtyriffs

I have 03 GMC HD , its overheating same as everyone else. I talked to dealer they are ordering the part. I was just wondering though, the guys who had the fan replaced, does it made a louder noise then the original one? Cuz when the one I have now engages I can hear it very loud in the cab. I'm just afraid that its gonna roar the entire time I'm driving. If it will I'm thinking of trying to get a four core rad. put in. thanks


----------



## M.C.A.

The replacement fan is as loud as the old one but it engages more often. I noticed I could here the fan more at idle when I was hooking up the plow. I found the replacement fan works great. The trans temp runs just under or over the 150 mark. The engine temp is even 5-10 degrees cooler. My outside air temps does go up sometimes after long travel but not as easy as it did with the old fan.


----------



## mark in da soo

*same ol' problem*

Greetings everyone,
This is my first actual post on plowsite though I have been "lurking" for a good two years now. I too have the same problem everyone has been describing in this thread. My '02 GMC HD with 8' fisher x-blade will overheat (especially the tranny) within 5 miles of travel at 45mph with the plow on. I don't know how hot it would actually get because at 200deg. I will stop & let it idle in neutral to cool it off. Went to the dealer yesterday and they had never heard of such a problem. I even brought in these threads I printed to show them. They had never heard of a TSB regarding this subject and couldn't find anything under the PI # mentioned in one of the replies. They said if I had more info. such as a TSB # they might be able to help. So does anyone have that #???? Thanx!


----------



## dirtyriffs

M.C.A thanks for reply.

The dealer actually called me today. The replacement fan clutch was in . I just got back from getting it installed. The new clutch is slightly louder , but not too noticable. 


Mark , I can give you the GM part # 22149894 , hope that helps.


----------



## mark in da soo

*need more than the part #...*

Dirtyriffs,
When I visited the dealer I did come armed with the part #'s but that wasn't good enough for them! They said I really need a TSB number or more info to go on since they had never heard of the problem. So I guess I am stuck unless someone has that #!!!!
HELP!


----------



## sbrennan007

I would try a different dealer in your area if you have one. I am still wondering about the replacement fan clutch that I got, due to the fact that the P/N is different that what everyone else is posting here.

I am beginning to think they replaced mine with the original part and not the new replacement piece.


----------



## dirtyriffs

I went to a web page that lists all recall and TSB: http://www.alldata.com/TSB/23/032315FZ.html I didn't find anything for fan clutch . It must be something most dealers just know.


----------



## DeereGuy

I have an appointment tomorrow morn. with the dealer to figure out whether I have the old fan clutch etc.. When I stopped in yesterday they knew right off the bat about the fan clutch and suggested that as the first thing to check. The guy said that, although you would think that after all this time they would automatically put in a different part, the quantities they purchase coud last for years and they don't think that the percentage of people plowing is that great in comparison to the whole number of trucks sold. 

Anyways I hope they fix my problem. I've gone 60 MPH down the highway and never had a problem with the plow on during a warm day. It was when I was going slowly with plow on during a 40-50 degree day that the problem occured.


----------



## DeereGuy

I brought my truck in today. They spent just under an hour and supposedly swapped out the old fan clutch for the new. I say supposedly because I didn't get any paperwork on it. The truck doesn't sound any different. It does seem that the engine temp gauge runs 1 tick under 110 (center)degrees where it used to run right at 110. Sorry, I don't have any part numbers for you guys. I don't think that the number would be visible but I'll look under the hood tomorrow anyway.


----------



## dirtyriffs

One other note, I dont know bout the rest of you , but they gave me the original clutch back. I am supposed to swap it out in the spring. Apparently GM is not sure if the trck will get to operating temp. Does not make sense to me.


----------



## BigRedBarn

I never really paid attention to the digital temp gauge on the rear-view mirror when driving around. So, I started watching. Yup, the mirror readout said that it was 86 degrees outside the other day, yet it was snowing pretty good. 

My fan seems to do OK keeping the engine in the allowable temperature range. I never had the fan clutch replaced. 

But, when it's over 25 degrees or so out, when I'm driving around and after I sit at a stop light the fan really growls good when I take off. I had a few people sorta stare at my truck for all the racket the fan was making. 

Typically, I drive with the plow all the way up and angeled slightly in on the left. That way I can make right turns easier, which are always tighter than left turns. Plus, if I'm the first vehicle at a stop light I don't interfere with other cars turning left onto my road if the plow is in at the left.

I've been trying to keep the plow a little lower when I drive and not angled at all. I didn't see any difference in the fan noise... it still growled good at times even in 20-30 degree weather. 



I wonder what the best location for a plow really is in front of a 2003 2500HD? 

If you keep it high will that allow more cooling air into the radiator from below the plow? Should we try adjusting the chains so that we can pull the plow up good and high? Right now, when up all the way up, my plow almost covers up a part of the the plow lights. 

Or, should we keep a plow as low as possible to allow air to get into the top part of the grill? When I try that I don't see much difference. 



I wonder if there could be something else done to improve cooling-airflow on HD's with plow prep? Maybe louvers in the fenders or hood. Or, maybe some sort of plastic shroud inside the engine compartment to ensure air flows easily out of the radiator and downward through the engine compartment. Are there any objects that interfere with airflow in the engine compartment that need to be looked at? 

I'm just wondering if GM is doing all it can to solve this problem. I understand that a different cooling-fan clutch is a solution, but is it the best solution? Maybe the HD's with plow prep need something else to make sure the engine is properly cooled when there's a plow out front, and without the radiator fan making such a racket. 

Maybe in 2005 there could be a front-end redesign that helps solve the cooling problem by allowing better airflow on HD plow-prep trucks carrying a plow. 



Finally, I wonder if this problem has anything to do with the 2003's sharing a hood with the non-HD's (they do, right?). I seem to remember that 2002 (or is it 2001?) and earlier HD's had a hood that bulged up in the center section unlike the non-HD hoods of that timeframe. Did these bulging 2002 HD hoods do better with respect to airflow out of the radiator? I don't understand why in 2003 the HD's and the non-HD's shared the same hood. I think they do, right? It sure looks like they do. Well, I think we know why there's a common hood on 2003 and up... it saves money because only one hood had to be tooled, produced, stocked, etc. Anyone want to chime in on that one???


----------



## dirtyriffs

There is also a diff in plow blade heights. I know that I have 3 diff Meyers. Poly plow is taller than steel . The new MD2 setup is like 4" taller than either of the other two. 

The height of the front grille on the trucks are diff . On my 03's the chevy is alot higher than the GMC.


----------



## ratlover

running hot with a plow is not something new to the newer chevys......and what needs to be done to controll it is different. Sometimes you need to play around with the plow to get enough air to the rad to keep her cool either having it down a bit or not. I have a V but with a straight blad I ussualy run with it angled all the way to one side(sometimes I cant angle it all the way cuz some plows have a tendancy to drag a corner) If there is a chance to catch a snow drift or something and get "sucked into" a ditch I will run with it angled all the way to the right. If there is no chance then I will run with it all the way to the left so other moterists will "glance" off me better in a head on. I might move it around depending on what turns I will make yada yada yada. I just find there is no hard rule of what way you should cary your blade but if running a V I will try to fold it up as much as possible (I might have to back off a bit to keep from draging corners) or have a straight angled as much as possible so my blade is narrower going down the road so I dont take up as much of the road.

They make deflectors that mount on the plow to shoot air down and people have rigged stuff up to scoop the air and such. 

IMO if your water temp or trany temp isnt bad going down the road then you are fine and dont need to worry about your fan kicking on. 

I will have a cowl hood on my 03 chevy by the end of today....maybe that would help.....probably not but it will still look schweeeet  But I have a deisel and my truck runs cool regardless unless its in the mid+30's and I try to run over 85 for extended periods. 

Your right on with the cheaper to make 1 hood coment.....but I dont think a 02 HD or non HD hood would make any difference in temps....

Now that I think of it I wish I put a thermometer under the hood to see if the cowl drops the temps at all.....doubt it but just maybe....


----------



## DeereGuy

I received my paperwork through the mail for the "updated superior fan clutch" as listed on my invoice the numbers same as above as invoiced:
J3390 clutch assembly, fan replace
187 W94
22149894 clutch part#

my X-Blade is a tall blade but it leans forward so far I didn't think that this would be a problem. Obviously it is a problem since my mirror temp has read as high as 144 degrees. Since this new part was installed my transmission temp gauge has not registered. I guess that's cool enough.


----------



## mark in da soo

DeereGuy,
How did you get your dealer to replace your fan without a TSB #?? Is that "187 W94" that you posted the number? My dealer still won't do anything because they have never heard of such a problem. If you have any further info could you please post it for me?? Thanx!


----------



## DeereGuy

Mark,

The numbers I posted above are what is on my invoice. "Claim Type" was left blank and so was "Auth Code". The only number I did not type in was: FC: 2L but I doubt this is what they want. 

The note at the bottom by the mechanic says"Checked with Walt, he has info on the updated fan clutch that was built for a heavy duty heating system. This is used to keep the engine cooler."

You could call Portsmouth Chevy and talk to Walt and ask him about a TSP. The tel# is 603-436-5010 in NH. I have had continuous service (a bad thing) from this dealership since I bought my 04 2500HD last week of Dec.. One problem to the next so maybe thats why they didn't hesitate to fix the problem and quickly. I still love my truck but I do think that the overheating history with these trucks since '99 is excessive and unexcusable. I hate to say it but if this was a Toyota problem you can bet it would not have continued longer than one year. I gather that overheating has not been a problem on non-plow trucks and I s'pose that's the heart of the issue. Most trucks never see a plow. Good Luck!


----------



## BigRedBarn

While gawking out the window the other day, I saw something that really got me thinking about this overheating problem. I saw a guy with a 6-7 year old Chevy pickup (1500 4X4 I think) with a plow on front AND towing a trailer carrying 2 snowmobiles.

Wow, I didn't even think about towing while the plow blade's on the truck!!!

Does GM derate the towing capacity of its trucks with a snowplow installed??? I don't remember seeing anything in my owner's manual about not being able to tow, or a derated towing capacity, when there's a plow on the truck. After all, if the blade's going to limit the cooling capacity of the engine, can you really tow _anything_ when you have the plow installed?

I have to wonder... when GM engineers do their towing tests, do they ever address the situation of towing with a snowplow installed on trucks??? I really think that's a fair question.

Does anyone have any insight on this??? Or, am I asking more really stoopid questions and bothering people for no good reason???


----------



## ratlover

I doubt that chevy towed with a plow but as long as you dont exceed the front and rear axel ratings and everything else is in spec its fine from thier standpoint. That and the fact you just added 800#'s to your vehicle so thats probably puting you closer to being over the combinded weight rating.......They do tell you not to tow with your winter cover on the diesels but people do anyway. Just watch the guage and be sane and it should be ok......


----------



## mark in da soo

*re: towing with a plow...*

Just for the record-
I tried to tow my two place snowmobile trailer (very light as trailers go) to the dealer a couple of months ago with my plow on. Not only did my tranny get hot A LOT faster than it normally does but it started making a funny whining sound and would "bog" down every mile or so (It's only 5 miles to the dealer). Needless to say I won't try that again. But even as I sit here typing this at work, I can look out my window and across the street sits an '04 chevy 2500 hd with a boss poly v-blade on it- landscape trailer attached with a kubota zero-turn mower with snowblower attachment loaded on it. He is a local plowing contractor and I see him pulling this rig around all the time. I wonder why he doesn't seem to have the overheating issue...


----------



## Joel B.

I called my dealer today about the overheating problem and I'm bringing the truck in Friday. I asked him about the TSB.............he knows nothing about it, I called Chevrolet and asked them about a TSB on overheating................nothing. Is there really a TSB on this problem and if there is how come so many dealers haven't heard about it? The only problem my dealer has seen is where the fan doesn't come on at all. He's heard nothing about replacing the fan clutch with a different one that runs more.


Any new information on this mystery TSB???

Joel B.


----------



## streetsurfin'

I haven't followed the whole thread, but didn't see mention of using synthetic trans fluid. For better protection till Chevy corrects this problem, I think it would be wise to change over if you're not running it already. It takes hiigher temps to break it down and it will allow your trans to run a little cooler in the meantime. In fact I feel GM should cover the cost of frequent fluid changes till they get this ironed out


----------



## BigRedBarn

> _Originally posted by streetsurfin' _
> *I haven't followed the whole thread, but didn't see mention of using synthetic trans fluid. For better protection till Chevy corrects this problem, I think it would be wise to change over if you're not running it already. It takes higher temps to break it down and it will allow your trans to run a little cooler in the meantime. In fact I feel GM should cover the cost of frequent fluid changes till they get this ironed out *


Interesting point.

Plus too and also, your cooling system should be in top shape... proper 50/50 coolant, no bugs or other crap clogging the front of the radiators, etc.

Your serpentine belt should be checked, also. I've seen those where they went bad fast. I've seen on some engines where the belt drives certain pulleys (sometimes the water pump!) with the BACK of the belt. As the back of the belt often gets shiny pretty fast, a new belt might be in order on occasion.


----------



## ratlover

If your going to run synthetic in an allison I would only run the allison stuff called transynd. JMO Getting 100% synthetic is kinda a PITA and the cost of change over is expensive. 

Synthetic will hold up to break down from high heat much better, you are right


----------



## Joel B.

Got my truck back from the dealer. The fan clutch was not working and they replaced it with part # 15073014. If it snows again I will report back on the repair.

Joel B,


----------



## rickschevys

*have a fix for chevy hd*

Who you talked to at GMC(Dealer??)must be sleeping!Information about what it takes to cure your overheating condition is right at their finger tips.A technical bulletin exists that states the cooling fan clutch must be replaced.Fan clutch part #'s are 22149877 if you have a 3:73 axle ratio and 15710101 if you have a 4:10 axle ratio.These are revised parts,not the same as you currently have.I am a GM dealer technician and I have seen this overheat condition with the plow blade on many times.Fan clutch has cured all of them that I have run across!Hope this helps. 
I GOT THIS INFO FROM ANOTHER SITE AND I BOUGHT THE CLUTCH FAN AND IT DEFFINITLY WORKS LIST PRICE 180.00 BUT I GOT IT WITH BUSINESS DISCOUNT FOR 130.00 MY TRUCK STAYS UNDER 210 DEGREES WITH THE PLOW ALL THE WAY UP NOW. HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## rickschevys

Who you talked to at GMC(Dealer??)must be sleeping!Information about what it takes to cure your overheating condition is right at their finger tips.A technical bulletin exists that states the cooling fan clutch must be replaced.Fan clutch part #'s are 22149877 if you have a 3:73 axle ratio and 15710101 if you have a 4:10 axle ratio.These are revised parts,not the same as you currently have.I am a GM dealer technician and I have seen this overheat condition with the plow blade on many times.Fan clutch has cured all of them that I have run across!Hope this helps. 
FOUND THIS ON OTHER SITE AND BOUGHT NEW CLUTCH IT DEFFINITLY WORKS TRUCK WILL NOT OVER HEAT EVEN WITH THE PLOW ALL THE WAY UP. CLUTCH IS 180.00 LIST


----------



## rickschevys

*Chevy Hd Overheating Fix*

A technical bulletin exists that states the cooling fan clutch must be replaced.Fan clutch part #'s are 22149877 if you have a 3:73 axle ratio and 15710101 if you have a 4:10 axle ratio.These are revised parts,not the same as you currently have.I am a GM dealer technician and I have seen this overheat condition with the plow blade on many times.Fan clutch has cured all of them that I have run across!Hope this helps. 
FOUND THIS ON OTHER SITE AND BOUGHT NEW CLUTCH IT DEFFINITLY WORKS TRUCK WILL NOT OVER HEAT EVEN WITH THE PLOW ALL THE WAY UP. CLUTCH IS 180.00 LIST


----------



## rcpd34

Do you you realize the las posting to this thread was nearly 3 years ago? And you triple posted?


----------



## rickschevys

No, Im Not Sure How To Use It Sorry, I Couldnt Find My Reply


----------



## abbert55

Just had to replace the fan clutch on my 96 K2500. I got it from Autozoo. I bought the severe duty unit for $70.00. Engine gets to 210 and Voila, the ole fan kicks in just like it should. Perhaps Autozone has one for your's


----------



## Doom & Gloom

New to the site, seems to be pretty cool. I'm having the overheating issues with my 2005 Silverado EXT 2500HD 6.0L. No problems plowing just while driving if temp outside is over 30 degrees. Truck only has 29000 miles on it and still has factory warranty. I have the Meyer CP-7.5 with EZ mount express. Think I will check with dealer tomorrow about warranty fan.


----------



## Doom & Gloom

Dealer replaced fan clutch with no questions. They said they have seen it a bunch. They also replaced powersteering pump because of a noise they heard and the speed-o cluster. Wonder what else they can find?


----------

